# Unidentified Malawis



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Please help me ID and sex these two.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Look like hybrids


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Upper picture is a female peacock. But there is no such thing as a blueberry peacock so it's definitely not that. I mean there may be such a thing as a "blueberry" OB peacock. But that female is not OB so that rules that out.

The bottom picture is a hormoned Stuartgranti type peacock and likely a hybrid.

Andy


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Can you tell if second picture is male or female?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Kprice14 said:


> Can you tell if second picture is male or female?


If hormoned it could go either way. A colored up male, it could be a male that loses all of it color, or the color could fade and ends up being female.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Both look like common "Red Peacocks", which are usually pretty vague, as in history... purity... males only show color but as said they are often juiced with hormones, but the brown one isn't.

Have no idea either what they meant by "blueberry" with that fish... there are some "boutique" hybrids sold with made up novelty names which do not breed true, so there are odd names out there.


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone! Guess buying fish from a PetSmart isnt a great idea. Never know what you're getting!


----------

